# Shore fishing near Garcon Point



## rader957 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello fellow sportsmen-

I live in Garcon point/Milton, near avalon and I-10 and i've been looking for a place to shore fish nearby. Doesn't seem to be much action at Archie Glover from shore. Anyone had any luck at Indian Bay or either of the avalon ramps? Any tips, tricks, or free advice is appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I launched my yak at Garcon alot this summer. There were people fishing the bank pertty often. Talked to one gentelman there several times, he did pretty well on the specks. He fished on the right at the end of the road just before you turn into the parking lot. Seen alot of people fishing close to the last house on the right too.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

If you don't mind wading out a ways, Dickerson City Ramp area can produce some good fish!


----------

